# Anyone else see Tyrannosaurus Pets on the News?



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I was just watching ITV News then, and apparently someone found a snake shed skin in a field next to some horses, and then it cut to some Royal Pythons in Tyrannosaurus Pets, Leeds. Matthew (shop owner) then explained stuff about it. Not exactly what I was expecting to see when I turned on the TV. :lol2:
Quite good to see that not everything on the news this week is anti-reptile.


----------



## Matt - TPets (Jul 24, 2008)

I missed it :lol2:

they shot about 8 minutes but only showed 30 seconds, and I don't know which ones!


----------

